#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  تعمیر فایل های فشرده شده Advanced RAR Repair 1.2 & Advanced Zip Repair 1.8 FullVersion

## جواد جورسرایی

[COLOR="#0000ff"][SIZE="4"]با سلام
اینم آخرین نسخه از نرم افزارهای تعمیر فایل های فشرده شده با پسوند Rar و Zip

خلاصه کار این دو برنامه اینه که 

فایل های Zip یا Rar را که دانلودش کردین ولی ارور میده و نمیتونین ببینینشون  را تعمیر میکنه و من بهتر از این دو نرم افزاری که قرار دادم نمیشناسم که خوب کار کنن ولی این دو عالین

حجم : 2/3 مگابایت در مرورگر ا

----------

*ahmad ben*,*alimi1998*,*amirnaji24*,*ba.davood*,*dllgh*,*fight12*,*gadraj*,*HAMID NADERI*,*Khalili*,*mehdifull*,*mosa82*,*nekooee*,*rmashmoul*,*Service Manual*,*shaparak6786*,*soheil21*,*sting_5536*,*TAMIN*,*بهار من*,*جمشيدا*,*راستگار*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

[QUOTE=جواد جورسرایی;78491][COLOR="#0000ff"][SIZE="4"]با سلام
اینم آخرین نسخه از نرم افزارهای تعمیر فایل های فشرده شده با پسوند Rar و Zip

خلاصه کار این دو برنامه اینه که 

فایل های Zip یا Rar را که دانلودش کردین ولی ارور میده و نمیتونین ببینینشون  را تعمیر میکنه و من بهتر از این دو نرم افزاری که قرار دادم نمیشناسم که خوب کار کنن ولی این دو عالین

حجم : 2/3 مگابایت در مرورگر ا

----------

*nekooee*,*Shami*,*TAMIN*,*راستگار*

----------


## nekooee

سلام آقای صابری لینک رو من امتحان کردم مشکلی نداشت.....

البته ورژن 1.2 که قدیمی هست ولی 1.8 جدید هست که ظاهرا با هم در یک فایل هست.

----------

*Service Manual*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## TAMIN

> به نام خدا 
> سلام دوست عزیز. لطفا فایل را در خود سایت آپلود کنید. ظاهرا لینک مشکل دارد.


خدمت جناب صابری عزیز
  ورژن 1.8 هم آپلود گردید

----------

*gadraj*,*HAMID NADERI*,*mehdifull*,*Service Manual*,*راستگار*,*صابری*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

> به نام خدا 
> سلام دوست عزیز. لطفا فایل را در خود سایت آپلود کنید. ظاهرا لینک مشکل دارد.


با سلام
خدمت مدیران و دوستان گرامی
لینک مشکلی نداره آقای صابری ضمناً من بخاطر اینکه دوستان راحت تر دانلود کنند و اون 10 دانلود روزانه شون بخاطر یک نرم افزار از بین نره و محدویت نداشته باشن این کار رو می کنم چون همه میدونن نرم افزارها را میشه از هر کجایی تهیه کرد 
ولی مطالب ارزنده و تخصصی ایران تی کی رو نمیشه هر کجایی بدست آورد و دانلودش کرد
پس حیفه که حتی یک دانلود با ارزش از ایران تی کی بخاطر نرم افزاری که همه جا وجود داره از بین بره
====================================
 این نرم افزاری که من قرار دادم آخرین نسخه از نرم افزاری که شرکت ارائه داده
====================================
با تشکر 1389/12/11  11:32صبح

----------

*Service Manual*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام
> خدمت مدیران و دوستان گرامی
> لینک مشکلی نداره آقای صابری ضمناً من بخاطر اینکه دوستان راحت تر دانلود کنند و اون 10 دانلود روزانه شون بخاطر یک نرم افزار از بین نره و محدویت نداشته باشن این کار رو می کنم چون همه میدونن نرم افزارها را میشه از هر کجایی تهیه کرد 
> ولی مطالب ارزنده و تخصصی ایران تی کی رو نمیشه هر کجایی بدست آورد و دانلودش کرد
> پس حیفه که حتی یک دانلود با ارزش از ایران تی کی بخاطر نرم افزاری که همه جا وجود داره از بین بره
> ====================================
>  این نرم افزاری که من قرار دادم آخرین نسخه از نرم افزاری که شرکت ارائه داده
> ====================================
> با تشکر 1389/12/11  11:32صبح


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. در اینجا لازم است از زحمات شما سپاس و تشکر بنمایم. تدبیر شما عاقلانه بوده. البته مطالب شما سودمند است و ارزش دانلود دارد.
 فکر میکنم بنده با مرورگر موزیلا نتوانستم دانلود کنم و یا شاید هم isp ما مشکل دارد. 
به هر حال ممنون از لطف شما.

----------

*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*TAMIN*,*جواد جورسرایی*

----------

